# Second rut is on boys and girls!



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Right now Im watching two big bucks fighting like it was early november!!!!! They have been chasing a doe around this field and fighting for the last hour so get out there if you can. Btw ive seen approx. two dozen deer since 1:00 pm.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hunt southern Ohio too, curious as to which county you are hunting? Trying to bowhunt before muzzy season comes in.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am a firm believer in helping out the wildlife.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, saw a nice buck trailing a doe after dark today. He didn't seem too concerned about anything but her...


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I wasnt hunting my season is done, I was at work when I saw this. Way down South in the state.


----------

